# Tomb raider 1 for PSX black screen on FPse for android



## Metoroid0 (May 16, 2015)

I found *this* thread that helps game load after title screen, no black screen anymore, but now i hear cracking sound and weird noise alongside sound effects.

What did i do wrong? i used euro rom .bin file and self made .cue file in same folder and on my SD card..did i miss something? there are also some 56 .ape files but also same when i put them in same folder, but without .cue file the game goes black screen, and with it i hear cracking-buzzing sounds and no music in main menu of the game...


my folder looks something like this... the FPse emulator see the game (duh) but with .cue sound is a mess but game works and without .cue black screen...


----------

